
Stables and Volatiles (2012) - arauhala
https://randsinrepose.com/archives/stables-and-volatiles/#:~:text=Volatiles%20believe%20Stables%20are%20fat,company%20or%20product%20be%20damned.
======
arauhala
I feel this is an interesting and a rather stake on the innovation / startup
aspects.

I got reminded of this Rand's blog post after PG's blog post and its comments,
and also after the why companies stop innovating article.

It seems that there is a contradiction between people who are very high on
openness (the personality traits) and people, who are very low on openness and
also high on risk aversion and orderliness (as pointed out in Rand's article).

I feel it's still less about good vd bad, but more about explorative vs
optimizing & conforming tendencies as in Rands post. The same topic has been
also discussed multiple times before, once with pioneers, settlers and town
planners article.

While there are obviously risks in the conformism going wild / aggressive, in
general it strikes me that Rands is right in the sense that you need both
'explorers' and 'optimizers' in any successful organization.

